# Traveling Alone from Canada couple q's!!!



## ColtenSloan (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey my names Colten and i am planning on traveling to aussie in March, april at the very latest! 
I'm getting the working holiday visa probably going to pay for it shortly.
But does anyone have any suggestions about getting the visa, and an arrival package? or a good way to go about making sure everything is smooth for the first few days till i get my head together.
I am 21 years old male from Canada.

ANYONE ELSE TRAVELING ALONE AROUND THIS TIME?? MARCH2011

also i plan to do any sort of work from fruit picking to whatever, drink some beers, meet some lovely ladies, and have the time of my life.

if anyone else has a good plan fill me in, im clueless and going to be nervous and alone but i am veryy excited!!!
what types, and how much clothing and money should i bring
Canadian/US/AUS dollars $$$$$


----------



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello there,,, im from Ireland travelling in 2 weeks by myself ,, looking forward to the adventure ,,, ill keep you posted on how i get on when i arrive ..


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I had made a post when I moved your thread Colten but it kind of got lost.
Anyway, main points were that more people probably do stuff themselves rather than rely on packages and have a look back through some threads on this page and others and you'll see plenty of comments/links about how to go about things.


----------



## ColtenSloan (Nov 19, 2010)

okay thanks guys! im just getting started now so that i am prepared for when i go!
if you can think of anyything that will help me out or may need before going please feel free to write away


----------

